# Used Car insurance



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

I was reading up on car insurance policies in Dubai and was wondering if any one has a recommandation or personal experience due to which they would suggest using a particular one. Especially if the car is a 3 year old model. Thanks


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

RSA ... 6K difference from the rest of the rest of pack that provided quotes ...


----------

